# Hello! Queer couple here, looking into egg sharing



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

I have posted already, but I thought it was time to properly introduce myself. We are a Belgian/British queer couple, living in Belgium. 

We started out with an intake in a great clinic where we live, but because of the Belgian law (we are not allowed to use an open donor, and because my partner is British she is not allowed on the birth certificate unless we go through a British clinic) we have decided not to continue here. 

Right now we are looking into doing egg sharing IVF in London but we're having a hard time finding a clinic that allows us to use a donor with an extended profile and pictures. We're still looking into several clinics and sperm bank options at the moment.

Thank you all for your help and information so far, and I hope to stick around here through this journey!


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi,


Sorry but you won't get extended profile and definitely won't get pictures of donors in the UK. The only place I know of that do anything similar to your request is America for egg donors and sweden or switzerland or sperm donors but they only have baby pictures.
Good luck on your journey.


Mands xx


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

Hello,

from what I hear so far it is not impossible! Only maybe more time-consuming, but we're willing to wait for that. 

Thank you!


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi Bemama,

Have looked at Cryos? They are danish but can ship sperm everywhere if your clinic will accept it. You have extended  profiles and baby pics (no adult ones I am afraid) but still can give you a fair idea.
Good luck!


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

Hello, yes, Cryos is what we had in mind! I posted asking about it here, http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=398138.0 but it seems it's not too easy.

If anyone is interested in the replies we got asking around for this:

-Lister clinic does not use Cryos. They use European sperm bank and London sperm bank. Possibly also the Seattle sperm bank. (When we called them they said they don't anymore because there have been problems with shipping and it takes too long, but when we contacted the Seattle sperm bank themselves they said yes to working with the London sperm bank, only that it would take several months total for the sperm to get there, which we can live with if we can get it arranged like that)

-CARE clinic does not use Cryos. They use the California sperm bank and London sperm bank. So again a faint chance they'd accept it from the Seattle one as well, but I'm not sure at all on this.

-Bourn hall clinic DOES use Cryos, no problem!

...this is the research I've done so far *g*


----------



## BertieYellow (Jul 13, 2018)

Hello,

My wife and I just had our first IVF transfer with CARE. We used California Cryobank and got LOADS of information on our donor including baby picture and extended genetic testing. When we were looking California Cryobank were by far the best bank in terms of choice and information.

Best wishes x


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

I had a look at the California Cryobank  but they ask a ton of money to even see the pictures or hear the interviews. Could you give me an idea of how many of their donors are UK-compliant? I would like to know whether it is worth paying... Oh, and how long did it take for the sperm to be shipped to CARE clinic? Thank you!

Edit - there is a code for UK patients to see the pictures etc for free. I found it, and have access now


----------



## RubyTZ (Aug 26, 2018)

You might also look at Fairfax Cryobank. My clinic in the UK doesn’t work with them, but I used them in the US and the have plenty of UK compliant donors. You might find a clinic that does. I paid the membership fee to see the donor profiles, but there might be a way around that.


----------

